# Camera profiles...again



## Cor (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I know this has been asked a thousand times lol but can't seem to find an anwser..


I got some custom camera profiles, ie: VSCO Films, I put them in the appropriate folder.[C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles] There are not visible in LR4.4

Presets are working fine..


Because the VSCO Films, when you click on the preset it changes the camera profile too but it's not working for me since the profiles are not in the drop list.


Thanks
Corey


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 18, 2013)

Hi Corey, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay replying.  Sounds like you've got the right spot - but have you got the right camera?  Camera profiles are specific to the camera model and raw file format.


----------



## Cor (May 21, 2013)

Hi, thanks 

I thought we could use any custom profile? I have a Canon 40D, my 6D is in the mail as we speak. I always shoot RAW..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 21, 2013)

Camera profiles are specific to a camera model, so you'd just need to double check with VSCO about profiles for your specific camera model.


----------

